# Solved: SUMIF with criteria greater than a variable



## Unusual

Hi

I would like to use a sumif function in excel where the criteria is ">A3" where it will look at Cell A3 and if the figures are bigger than whatever is in cell A3 it will Sum the required values.

The problem is that it doesnt seem like the sumif function allows variables for a criteria of greater than or less than.

Does anyone know a way around this. I know that an array formula would probably help but I would like to solve this without using array formulae if possible.

Thnx


----------



## bomb #21

"doesnt seem like the sumif function allows variables for a criteria of greater than or less than."

You just need the right syntax.

=SUMIF(A1:A2,">"&A3)

HTH


----------



## Kanoria

You will have to specify the figure say ">100" and not a cell reference as ">A3".
If you do not wish to do that. then you will have to put in formula to the cell adjacent to the data table putting the condition that the value is higher or lower than cell A3. and then simply use "sum" function". Thats like using an array formula only.


----------



## Unusual

Thanks a mil...that is bril!!


----------



## Unusual

Thanks Kanoria, but bomb hit the nail on the head


----------



## Kanoria

sorry did not see bomb's solution. His is the one that you wanted.


----------

